# IT Assessment



## Info Oz (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

Who assess the IT qualification for NZ, like there is ACS for australia.

and whats the waiting time for NZ PR.

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

check these following links for more info:

Department of Labour - VisaOptions

Processing times

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/bran...essingtimes/skilledmigrantprocessingtimes.htm

Good Luck


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i heard that if u dont have job offer on hand when u r doing EOI
but still u have 140 points

then they will give you first 9 month job search visa then and then after getting job we get resident visa?

Am i right?


----------

